# What is your Favorite Sublime song?



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I LOVE THEM - MY FAVE ALL TIME BAND


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

any thing of the detox album


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oooo hard to choose Um Slow Ride.


----------



## Wac137 (Dec 12, 2009)

the one thats a date... never remember the date. April 24, 1992 ? something along those lines


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

date rape.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

by far the best..

Poolshark (acoustic version)





next favorite


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wac137 said:


> the one thats a date... never remember the date. April 24, 1992 ? something along those lines


Close, April 26th 1992 is the name


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oooo all of them are great


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OH how could I forget ROMEO






And


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Gotta go with Santeria and 40oz to Freedom


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Close, April 26th 1992 is the name


depends on what album you have it's April 26th on one and April 29th on another one.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i love santeria thats always been a good song! its actually the ONLY song i know by them


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

WOOO HOOOO ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

some good songs you all posted..NOOOOOOOOOICE


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

April 26, 1992
Caress Me Down (makes me chuckle)
Santeria
Summer Time

I haven't listened to much Sublime since I was a pot-smoking teenager. LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> April 26, 1992
> Caress Me Down (makes me chuckle)
> Santeria
> Summer Time
> ...


Ahh, the good ol' days


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> April 26, 1992
> Caress Me Down (makes me chuckle)
> Santeria
> Summer Time
> ...


same here!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

eh...i guess caress me down...but Im not really a fan.


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

2 joints!!! i love that song or bad fish


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

KnineGuy said:


> 2 joints!!! i love that song or bad fish


Yea both great.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok most all of there songs with the exeption of pawn shop


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

who is Sublime?--not to be disrespectful or anything


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think it's called Amber


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> who is Sublime?--not to be disrespectful or anything


Oh just one of the best bands ever, there form long beach watch the videos their awesome.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah... I pretty much love all their songs. Just makes me wish I owned a boat & cruise around the inter coastal  

Let's get stoned & Hong Kong fooey were great vids btw, hadn't seen them b4


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I think it's called Amber


I think your thinking of Mary.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

bluefamily said:


> who is Sublime?--not to be disrespectful or anything


a pioneer in the ska music genre they were the sh!t dude died from herion i think way before his time fav song is 2 joints and caress me down


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

Thats impossible to choose a fav from sublime, every single song they ever made was good. I will post a few though that haven't been mentioned


----------



## raiderNCpit (Nov 29, 2009)

Santaria...I like em all , but thats my favorite


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

There are a lot of good ones.... Actually forgot most of them til I read through this thread! lol But my all time favorite is "lovin, is what I got" It's just such a good hippie song. LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> There are a lot of good ones.... Actually forgot most of them til I read through this thread! lol But my all time favorite is "lovin, is what I got" It's just such a good hippie song. LOL


All their musics great, it's hard to pic just one. What I got is one of my faves - I can have a day go horribly unexpected. That song will just perk me right up, I love that he sings about his louie dog too


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

OMG this is officially my favorite thread Sublime is my favorite band I'll have to say my fav songs are seed,badfish,their cover of Hope,what happened,Pool shark, Garbage Grove aka Garden grove LOL,Santeria,Caress me down, Burritos and of course, What I got.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> All their musics great, it's hard to pic just one. What I got is one of my faves - I can have a day go horribly unexpected. That song will just perk me right up, I love that he sings about his louie dog too


Are you talking about Lou Dog Went to the Moon, that's such a beautiful song. He wrote it when some one stole Lou Dog, they got him back two days later.


----------

